# Bird suddenly start changing from blue to red



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There was a post a long time ago, a member here shared pictures of a bird they bred that was a normal blue pigeon and one year it started moulting in ash-red feathers, in the tail and such until it eventually became a normal looking ash-red. Does anyone remember who that was or where the heck the post was? I think it was a comment made in a different thread - thus, I cannot find it!


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Can't help you out with your question but, yes, it happens. Although not as extreme, I have a blue barless roller cock who has been producing reduced offspring for two years and this past fall moulted in about 50% reduce blue colored feathers in his neck and frontal only. I'm anxious to see what he moults into next*year.


----------



## aditya1 (Dec 19, 2013)

its normal in some breeds they are fully black and after some time they become white because they changed there color


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

tmaas, I have heard of this but have you ever heard of a bird completely changing in one moult from blue to ash red, And it would only apply to cocks yea?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

No, Evan, I've not heard of it happening in a single moult. However, I don't think that's what Becky meant either. She stated that it began to moult in ash red feathers one year and then eventually turned completely red. I've not heard of a bird turning ash red from blue either.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

its actually rare i'm curios too. but one thing is sure i have never heard/seen a pigeon changing its color completely in one molt!!


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

It happen in my loft and my friend loft. It start with normal blue bar the after several moult it turn into a recessive red like color but still it have some blue color. it look like a recessive red barred


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like somatic mutations to me...?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Young birds moulting in more indigo coloration?


----------



## Hawkmaster (May 2, 2013)

I have had it the other way around.

Started with a Recessive Red and my bird is becoming Blue.

He is from Recessive Reds and is Ember.


----------

